# Model 3 navigation question



## dimsum (Nov 26, 2019)

Just got a Model 3 and I have an extreme newbie question. When inputting a destination using Navigation, I get a preview of the route. This preview is an overhead view. How do I get a car perspective view like how I use Google Maps on my phone when I input a destination and press "start"? This overhead view is only useful for seeing a broad overview of the route, but I need turn by turn directions as the way my car is facing. Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

If you swipe down on the navigation detail box(left of map under navigate bar) turn by turn detail will be shown, without the down swipe it shows only your next turn. Is this what you are asking?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It will automatically switch to the "close in" view after a few seconds.

However, there are two options for the close-in view. One is perspective like you mention. The other is "North always up". You can toggle between those two settings by tapping the compass in the upper-right corner.

You can read a more thorough description of the options on page 121 of the owner's manual:
https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_3_owners_manual_north_america_en.pdf#page=122



dimsum said:


> Just got a Model 3 and I have an extreme newbie question. When inputting a destination using Navigation, I get a preview of the route. This preview is an overhead view. How do I get a car perspective view like how I use Google Maps on my phone when I input a destination and press "start"? This overhead view is only useful for seeing a broad overview of the route, but I need turn by turn directions as the way my car is facing. Thanks!


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I believe I have been locked into this view before. Turns out I had to press a button that says something like ‘start’ or ‘begin’ ... look around for it.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

FRC said:


> *If you swipe down on the navigation detail box*(left of map under navigate bar) turn by turn detail will be shown, without the down swipe it shows only your next turn. Is this what you are asking?


Instead of swiping you can also simply tap the top bar of the navigation detail box, amirite? That's easier for a fumble-fingered distracted old penguin, but YMMV.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> I believe I have been locked into this view before. Turns out I had to press a button that says something like 'start' or 'begin' ... look around for it.


IIRC, just tapping on the top of the navigation instructions will toggle between overview mode and the chosen close-in view.


----------

